# Humans, dragons, and the conspiracies in between - my webcomic "Lost, but Homeward."



## Andrej (Jun 7, 2017)

​Hi there! I'm Andrej, new to FurAffinity. I've got a webcomic series called _Lost, but Homeward_ which I would like to share with you! A broken royal family; a gang of dragons ready to make them their prey; and the people of the kingdom living their lives in the middle of all this -- a conspiracy story about loyalty, identity, fate and dark (if not forgotten) memories.









_
A young princess must find her missing father -- the ruler of the sole kingdom in which humans and dragons coexist in peace. Conspiracies and ambushes will be plenty, but she'll find the right companions to lead her back home.
_







​You can read it on the official site: homewardcomic.tumblr.com: Lost, but Homeward ; as well as on my own FurAffinity account -- my username's OhNoAndrej over there, so give me a shout, a fav, or what-have-you if you like it!

I must say that this comic updates _whenever I have the chance_ (I've been kinda busy these past two years), but I'll keep at it regardless. It's done with Inkscape in Ubuntu (sometimes Windows 10, though). If you happen to know Spanish, it's also avaliable in that language as I'm a Chilean myself  Check it out here: homewardcomic-esp.tumblr.com: Perdidos, pero yendo a casa

Without much else to say, I hope you enjoy it and I wish you an exciting day. Best of luck!


----------

